# Guitar repair and design class (KW,Stratford, London)



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I just signed up to take this class. It looks very interesting. Apparently very limited enrollment. The class will be held in Stratford ON. Sept till Oct.

http://www.mcconvilleguitars.blogspot.com/

BTW, I'm not affiliated with the course other than to have signed up for it myself but I figured someone else here may be interested.

... Dan


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Looks interesting... but I couldn't see where the cost was posted?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Tarbender said:


> Looks interesting... but I couldn't see where the cost was posted?


It wasn't. I called and found out that it's $675.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for posting this Dan.

I read the site in detail and drooled over all the great guitars, tools etc. in the pics.

I'd like to attend, but I'd have to miss one of the sessions for sure, possibly 2 sessions.

I hope the other forum member that went to this course comments about it. I'm now 99.9999% sure that he attended this same course. 

Enjoy...I'll bring all my guitars over to your place so that you can practice your skills at setting them up.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I took the same course with Michael McConneville in the spring and I can vouch for the talent and super time that it was! He is a real artist and a fountain of knowledge. On top of that, he is an awesome guitar player! The course was great and really gives you a lot of insight as to how to set-up your guitar. Highly recommended............


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

McConville does great work. I have always wanted to take his course. He is a really great guy too, only talked to him a few times when he fixed my acoustic....awesome work, has a really good reputation too.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

I wish I could stay one more term in KW but have to move... I am sure it is gonna worth every penny of $675.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I own about 15 strats, 6 teles, a total of about 25 guitars. To learn how to refret, make a nut, fret-work, and a basic set-up has been invaluable. I now feel comfortable enough to actually remove frets and re-radius a fingerboard!! Michael is a real gentleman and someone more than appreciative of any instrument he can help make more playable. As I already mentioned, this course is highly recommended!!


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

I'm in the same class. Dan (aka Hamstrung) was the first one to mention the forum. Mike is fantastic and I'm really enjoying taking to and getting to know everyone else in the class.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Man..i wich there was a class like that around here. i just checked the blog...now i SO WANT one of those kinda stand they use to work on the guitars. looks perfect


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

al3d said:


> Man..i wich there was a class like that around here. i just checked the blog...now i SO WANT one of those kinda stand they use to work on the guitars. looks perfect


I wish it was a longer course! It's awesome. We're learning a lot and I'd highly recommend it. Mike's been at it for 40 years so you could pick his brain for ever!

Mike, our teacher is the guy who designed that bench. It's an amazing piece of hardware! As Mike says he can adjust from a Flying V to a double bass in less than 30 seconds! It adjusts for all positions while cradling the neck and body perfectly and it holds the instrument steady while working on it without messing the finish.
I think everyone in the class will be buying one. 

If you're interested just go to http://www.stringtechworkstations.com/workstation.htm

There's a new blow molded model coming out that will be almost half the price of these but just as adjustable.


----------

